# IBS as a barrier to assertiveness



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I've never been the most assertive person in the world and I have been trying to improve that over the past few years. I believe I've been somewhat successful in that regard, but I feel like IBS is sometimes a barrier to being appropriately assertive. How do you feel about assertiveness and you do you cope with IBS as a barrier to assertiveness?Best wishes,Steve


----------

